# Ayuda con Transmisor SW Corsair



## Megaman777 (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola

Estoy por hacer este proyecto junto con unos amigos que conozco, que por cierto estan registrados en esta web. Necesitamos hacer un transmisor SW con buena potencia y que llegue lejos, unos 50 km, queremos hacerlo trabajar en 80M quizas 3.579 Mhz y pensamos en este TX:

Es el Corsair, y en una pagina de videos he visto su fucionamiento:
http://i46.tinypic.com/20tp25w.jpg






*
Dice el autor:*
http://freeradiotx.blogspot.com/search/label/The Corsair Transmitter by Dave Martin

El transmisor CORSAIR fue diseñado por Dave Martin de WNKR en el año 2004. Es un transmisor de 10 vatios AM de onda corta que no necesita un transformador de modulación, lo que simplifica mucho el diseño. El "Pierce" oscilador utiliza un FET común simétrica, el 2N3819. La etapa de conductor es un BFY 51 y es modulada por una serie IC LM386 de audio. La etapa de salida es muy robusto MOSFET, el IRF530. Es posible conseguir más potencia de salida de 10 vatios. Pero para dar la reproducción de audio excelente, el poder se ha mantenido al nivel más bajo. En estas páginas vamos a explicar brevemente las versiones de la "CORSARIO" para su uso en diferentes bandas. En las versiones actuales han sido creados y utilizados en el aire en onda media a los 32 metros (9.3Mhz)

Un IC LM386 de audio se utiliza para la serie modular Q2. La salida del LM386 en el pin 5, se sitúa en la mitad de la tensión de alimentación. Pero se volvió más y menos con el audio que se alimentan a es input.In el Q4 de alta versión actual permite Q2 para atraer más actuales sin dañar el LM386. La Autoridad Palestina, Q3, es un IRF530 que se configura como un amplificador lineal. Para establecer lo que debe, por RV2 ajuste, fijar el voltaje de CC en TP1 a 2.5 VDC. Luego, moviendo la gira L6 más separadas o más juntas, obtener la potencia de RF para leer 10 vatios. Cabe señalar que Q2, Q3 y Q4 debe tener disipadores de calor y que Q3 y Q4 se debe montar con un kit de aislamiento TO220.
La siguiente tabla muestra los cambios de componentes necesarios para la sección de PA y el filtro a utilizar el CORSAIR en otras bandas.







*Necesitamos esta info:*

1. El detalle de cada bobina y el tipo de nucleo que necesita
2. Se podra sustituir el IRF530 por un IRFZ44N ???
3. Se puede usar toroides de motherboard de pc en todas las L ???

Ayudennos con este proyecto.

gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 14, 2011)

1. El detalle de cada bobina y el tipo de nucleo que necesita






algo asi deben quedar.

2. Se podra sustituir el IRF530 por un IRFZ44N ???

R: Sí, deberia andar. O sino un IRF540 es mas facil de obtener y poner (de paso mas potencia)

3. Se puede usar toroides de motherboard de pc en todas las L ???

R: Si. no son TAN criticas como algunos piensan, son de ferrita igual, y su diametro se adecua al uso que le queremos dar. Sino, en ampolletas de ahorro tambien hay algunos T50-2.

Saludos!


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 15, 2011)

que son las ampolletas de ahorro ????

como se el diametro que hay que utilizan en todas las L que tiene el circuito ya que son muchas ???
pues solo dice el numero de vuelta de cada unas pero no da detalles


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 15, 2011)

Ampolletas de bajo consumo!

los toroides no tienen diametro, saca de una motherboard los toroides y dales simplemente las vueltas que aparecen ahi y listo!


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 15, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Ampolletas de bajo consumo!
> 
> los toroides no tienen diametro, saca de una motherboard los toroides y dales simplemente las vueltas que aparecen ahi y listo!



Pero me refiero a que tengo toroides de diferentes tamanos, y pienso que el tamano logicamente afecta, pues mientras mas grande sea el toroide, mas alambre consume en cada vuelta, a eso me refiero amigo.


cual transmisor SW has hecho, sube foto del tuyo amigo para verlo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 15, 2011)

no he hecho ningun transmisor de SW, ojala lo pudiera hacer, porque no tengo todos los medios disponibles para hacerlo... tendrias que mejor usar como te dije los toroides de una motherboard de PC, que tienen el tamaño perfecto para usarlo con estos transmisores (aprox 1cm de diametro). NO SIRVEN los toroides amarillos de fuentes de poder de PC, son muy grandes.

En cuanto a tamaño si afecta, a la resonancia y al afinamiento del filtro de salida de esos transmisores.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 16, 2011)

Compre el *2SK19 *que es el reemplazo del *BF245*

pero no se la ubicacion de las patas GDS

esta es la foto:






*Como puedo identificar las patas ???*


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola acá te dejo el datashet del 2sk19


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 16, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola acá te dejo el datashet del 2sk19



ok, pero el problema es que dependiendo del fabricante le cambian las patas de lugar entonces no se donde queda cada cual o todas las empresas lo hacen igual ???


Por cual puedo reemplazar el *BFY51 *???


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 16, 2011)

Creo que es mejor esto:

http://www.radiorud.se/fyren.asp

Revisa cuantos reportes tiene, y la distancia promedio. Con ese podrias empezar (y yo tambien deberia hacerlo) y aplicarle amplitud modulada a ese transmisor de CW... un transformador de audio o de radiograbadora en serie y se aplica audio.
No hay que usar ni un fet ni toroides y cosas asi.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola Megaman si el el fet 2sk19 es un trasistor japones por eso el cambio de  las patas por ese motivo es importante mirar el datasheet antes, con respecto al remplazo sel bfy51 puedes usar el 2N3553, 2N2102 y el 2N3866.Estos últimos dos son los mas fáciles de conseguir. Si necesitas los datasheet solo dime y los subo. Con respecto a las bobinas te dejo los valores en uH 

L5 = 0,76 uH
L6 = 0,24 uH
L7 = 0,96 uH

Con respecto a L3 y L8 supongo que cualquier choque entre 1 uH y 10uH va a funcionar.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 16, 2011)

el 2n2219 igual sirve, es mas barato.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 16, 2011)

Voy agendar a este transistor mumish, ya que no lo conocía, viene bien ahorrar unas monedas


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 17, 2011)

yo lo he conocido y comprado, lo malo es que no se si este disponible en todas las tiendas... en una ciudad cercana a la mia habian de esos... me cobraron $100 chilenos (esa vez porque no sabian el precio jajaj XD), en santiago los tenian a aprox $950 unos 2 dolares.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 18, 2011)

estube en la tienda comprando el *BFY51 *que es *NPN *pero me vendieron un transistor *PNP *muy parecido al que necesitaba, metalico, pero parece ser que es el transistor complementario puesto que es negativo.

Tengo estos transistores para reemplazar al *BFY51*

*2SC456 (metalico) Mitsubishi
2SB857*



hay forma de comprobar la ubicacion de las patas del *BF245  * con el tester ????



mumish13 dijo:


> yo lo he conocido y comprado, lo malo es que no se si este disponible en todas las tiendas... en una ciudad cercana a la mia habian de esos... me cobraron $100 chilenos (esa vez porque no sabian el precio jajaj XD), en santiago los tenian a aprox $950 unos 2 dolares.




a que se refiere mumish ??

bueno aqui va la foto como a quedando esto:








gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola acá te dejo el datashet del 2sk19




El que compre es este:

:T.6J
K19

aqui la foto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pero el datasheet que me envias es de otra fabricante

Creo que le pondre este selector de cristales





para L3 y L8 utilize VK200


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola megaman a mi parecer hablamos del mismo transistor lo que suele pasar es  la abreviacion de los numeros de parte o sea un 2sc1825 puede venir marcado como c1815, y sigue sindo el mismo transistor, 
mas arriba te deje los valores de las bobinas y despues algunos transistores  de reemplazo y mumish te sugirio 2n2219 tambien como pisble reemplazo del BFY51, un consejo si es el primer tx que realizas primero armalo segun el autor cuando veas que todo funciona correctamente realiza la modificacion.
saludos


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 18, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola megaman a mi parecer hablamos del mismo transistor lo que suele pasar es  la abreviacion de los numeros de parte o sea un 2sc1825 puede venir marcado como c1815, y sigue sindo el mismo transistor,
> mas arriba te deje los valores de las bobinas y despues algunos transistores  de reemplazo y mumish te sugirio 2n2219 tambien como pisble reemplazo del BFY51, un consejo si es el primer tx que realizas primero armalo segun el autor cuando veas que todo funciona correctamente realiza la modificacion.
> saludos



he hecho varios... es que aqui en mi pais los transistores de rf son dificiles de conseguir.. bueno el 2n2219 lo he buscado y nada de encontrarlo.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 18, 2011)

Ok megaman por acá también me  pasa lo mismo lo importante es chequiar los datos de los transistores originales con los que consigas en las tiendas electrónicas de tu país presta atención al vce, ic , ft, y hfe de los mismos. Cuando lo termines nos comentas los resultados finales 
saludos


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 18, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Ok megaman por acá también me  pasa lo mismo lo importante es chequiar los datos de los transistores originales con los que consigas en las tiendas electrónicas de tu país presta atención al vce, ic , ft, y hfe de los mismos. Cuando lo termines nos comentas los resultados finales
> saludos


 
bueno, pues me voy co el *C456* que llega hasta 27 mhz, pero esta bien porque no quiero pasarte de los 50M longitud de onda

probare y luego les cuento


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 18, 2011)

esos toroides van bien... excelente!

si me da el tiempo hare una version del michigan mighty mite pero con 2n2222a metalico porque es el unico que encuentro facilito u.u'! tendre en antena posibles (y audibles a 300km aprox) 250mW en antena.

Cuando lo tenga armado lo subire pero sera todavia en un tiempito mas cuando tenga mas tiempo (este solo es mi hobby y tengo otras responsabilidades como estudiante (no de electronica) que hare... pero si me especializo en tema de diseño de RF.

Saludos!


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 18, 2011)

*bueno, y como puedo medir la frecuencia del circuito en el JFET ???
*
es la primera etapa osciladora que hago con FET's

le pondre un cristal de 3.57 mhz para probar


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Puedes medir en c3 o c7 sin señal de audio con el trimer seguro que vas a poder variar unos +-5 Khz de frecuencia central del cristal


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Puedes medir en c3 o c7 sin señal de audio con el trimer seguro que vas a poder variar unos +-5 Khz de frecuencia central del cristal



Si asi es, creo que usare un OFV quizas para variar la frecuencia, tengo uno muy estable, un Colpitts

Gabriel necesito comprar el NE602 para hacer el receptor de SW en am.
*
sabes donde lo puedo conseguir ??*
soy de republica dominicana


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

La verdad que no se donde conseguirlo en tu país , acá en argentina se donde conseguirlos pero deberías ver si te lo envían por correo,   tampoco se si se justifica para vos gastar en el gasto de envío ya que a mi me cobran unos 12 dolares para enviarme los componentes desde capital al interior del país te imaginas compro un ne602 a 3 dolare y me cobran 12 para enviármelo, nos se reírme o llorar.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> La verdad que no se donde conseguirlo en tu país , acá en argentina se donde conseguirlos pero deberías ver si te lo envían por correo,   tampoco se si se justifica para vos gastar en el gasto de envío ya que a mi me cobran unos 12 dolares para enviarme los componentes desde capital al interior del país te imaginas compro un ne602 a 3 dolare y me cobran 12 para enviármelo, nos se reírme o llorar.




tengo un amigo alla en arg que me envio un TDA7000 por correo y llego bien


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Electronica liniers los tiene creo que es la casa con mejores precios podrías ponerte en contacto con ellos, yo tal vez viaje en el mes julio a bs  as aun no es nada concreto pero si quieres puedo conseguirte un par.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

como va el transmisorcito?


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Electronica liniers los tiene creo que es la casa con mejores precios podrías ponerte en contacto con ellos, yo tal vez viaje en el mes julio a bs  as aun no es nada concreto pero si quieres puedo conseguirte un par.




Ok. Wao, shhhhh el unico vicio bueno que conozco DIOS MIO uno no puede desarrollarlo bien.
jejejeje
que dificil a veces mi pais, aqui hay tres tiendas de electronica, y son GRANDES tienen muchas cosas, menos componentes de RF.

wow que cosa estas, increible...

*Entonces cuanto tengo que pagarte amigo ??*



mumish13 dijo:


> como va el transmisorcito?



bueno aqui lo tengo ya como de color plata la placa


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Te haces cargo del gasto de envió megaman te parece, por acá también me pasa lo mismo y algunos proyectos están estancados por falta de componentes  o por los precios tan altos. pero en fin por ahi ahorro algo y compro algunas cosas.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Te haces cargo del gasto de envió megaman te parece, por acá también me pasa lo mismo y algunos proyectos están estancados por falta de componentes  o por los precios tan altos. pero en fin por ahi ahorro algo y compro algunas cosas.



bueno, te avisare si me conviene, pues tengo que investigar el precio de los receptores de SW, que si son mas baratos aqui es mejor comprar uno. Pero te agradezco tu disponibilidad de todas formas amigo.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Bueno yo voy averiguar cuanto me sale enviarte los integrados por correo.
Mis felicitaciones por el trabajo, coméntanos si has realizado alguna prueba con el tx


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Bueno yo voy averiguar cuanto me sale enviarte los integrados por correo.
> Mis felicitaciones por el trabajo, coméntanos si has realizado alguna prueba con el tx



OK. pues a la verdad le faltan en la salida unos condensadores que ayer los busque por las tiendas y nada, pero tendre que ver lo que hago... y probarlo con un receptor sw am.

esta casi terminado pero me falta ponerle los C de 470pf en la salida


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 19, 2011)

Busca DICOMSE, es una tienda que se encuentra en Argentina,buscas en su catalogo los componentes que buscas,te lo envian por correo, en su pagina te contactas con ellos, y te envian el presupuesto de lo que solicitas, es confiable, pedi muchas cosas y cumplieron, saludos


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Busca DICOMSE, es una tienda que se encuentra en Argentina,buscas en su catalogo los componentes que buscas,te lo envian por correo, en su pagina te contactas con ellos, y te envian el presupuesto de lo que solicitas, es confiable, pedi muchas cosas y cumplieron, saludos



gracias moises por la inf

Este es un video del TX que estoy haciendo


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Y algunos de 220 Pf paralelo no creo que afecte mucho los 30 pf que faltan o también puedes colocar 2 de 220 mas uno de 30 total 470 Pf,


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Y algunos de 220 Pf paralelo no creo que afecte mucho los 30 pf que faltan o también puedes colocar 2 de 220 mas uno de 30 total 470 Pf,



exacto, pero es que son ceramicos clase B los que tengo, y son muy inestables a la temperatura. pues son 10 w que dara el mosfet.

*Ahh, recuerdo que cambie el IRF530 por un IRFZ44N*

pero me gustan mas los de poly, aunque son de Mica Plata los que lleva el TX en el video se ven.

Wow esos capacitores nunca he visto uno personalmente jejejeje no lo venden aqui


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Estaba mirando el vídeo la verdad una linda presentación, me lamo la atención el cristal con el encapsulado ft-243, y me hizo recordar que tengo uno en mi poder jajaja, este esta tallado en la frecuencia 1182 Khz, acá tengo algunos que recupere de chatarra electrónica. Yo en mi caso lo probaría ya que solo están en el filtro y no en el oscilador ahí es donde tendría mas cuidado ya que podría derivar la frecuencia, en el filtro dudo que llegue a atenuar la portadora.


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Yo en mi caso lo probaría ya que solo están en el filtro y no en el oscilador ahí es donde tendría mas cuidado ya que podría derivar la frecuencia, en el filtro dudo que llegue a atenuar la portadora.




explicame mas sobre esto que no entendi mucho amigo


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 19, 2011)

Prueba con los condensadores que tengas, que te den la capacidad necesaria, y luego en el funcionamiento veras si se comportan bien o si es necsario cambiarlos, esta bonito tu trabajo, saludos


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Prueba con los condensadores que tengas, que te den la capacidad necesaria, y luego en el funcionamiento veras si se comportan bien o si es necsario cambiarlos, esta bonito tu trabajo, saludos




si entiendo lo que decis, gracias


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

La estabilidad del oscilador depende en su totalidad del cristal que tengas colocado y los capacitores asociados a este junto con Q1,cv1, c1, c2, y c3 estos componentes son los mas críticos despeues tienes un separador que lo conforma Q2 y es modulado por el lm386 y después va la etapa de potencia formada por Q3 y sus componentes asociados, los capacitores y bobinas conectadas al drenador conforman un filtro y adaptador de impedancia para colocar tu antena que normalmente es de 50 ohm que quiere decir esto que el filtro te va a eliminar las frecuencias multiplos del cristal y te va a dar la impedancia necesaria para trasmitir toda la potencia a tu antena


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 19, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> La estabilidad del oscilador depende en su totalidad del cristal que tengas colocado y los capacitores asociados a este junto con Q1,cv1, c1, c2, y c3 estos componentes son los mas críticos despeues tienes un separador que lo conforma Q2 y es modulado por el lm386 y después va la etapa de potencia formada por Q3 y sus componentes asociados, los capacitores y bobinas conectadas al drenador conforman un filtro y adaptador de impedancia para colocar tu antena que normalmente es de 50 ohm que quiere decir esto que el filtro te va a eliminar las frecuencias multiplos del cristal y te va a dar la impedancia necesaria para trasmitir toda la potencia a tu antena



ok. entendido, gracias por la inf


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola, parece que en una hora han progresado bastante! acá si que es muy dificil y rebuscado encontrar componentes de RF, menos para onda corta. A lo más encuentro algunos transistores ni tan dificiles de conseguir como el 2n2222a metalico, el 3904, algunos BD's, un BLY92 (para FM) vi por ahi, no se si aca venderan modulos hibridos, pero parece que si los tienen... en fin. El michigan mighty mite de Radio Rud (de el radioaficionado SK6RUD) me parece bastante convincente con sus 0.5W de potencia de salida. Algo se puede hacer con esa potencia en AM en banda de 31m poniendo un transformador de audio en serie para modularlo.
Ademas sus componentes son muy faciles de ubicar.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola mumish te comento en la ciudad que estoy es muy pero muy difícil encontrar componentes para electrónica me encuentro en la ciudad de rio gallegos a unos 3000 km de capital imagínate solo hay un negocio y solo trae lo mas básico ayer buscaba unos capacitores  de 120Pf y no lo tienen me querían dar unos de 100nf y me decían que eran lo mismo.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 20, 2011)

Yo recomendaria que quitaras los inductores de PC y armaras unos de nucleo de aire. De igual forma, trata de encontrar el IRF510: es posible sacarle unos 40W en configuracion push pull.

Para comunicaciones a larga distancia, es mejor otro tipo de modulacion como AM con portadora suprimida o sino BLU (banda lateral suprimida).

No olvides que una de las piezas claves es la antena, procura usar un dipolo 1/4 de onda con un buen cable coaxial-.

Saludos


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 20, 2011)

anthony123 dijo:


> Yo recomendaria que quitaras los inductores de PC y armaras unos de nucleo de aire. De igual forma, trata de encontrar el IRF510: es posible sacarle unos 40W en configuracion push pull.
> 
> Para comunicaciones a larga distancia, es mejor otro tipo de modulacion como AM con portadora suprimida o sino BLU (banda lateral suprimida).
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu opinion amigo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 20, 2011)

megaman777: aca ojala encontrara condensadores de 100nF, si es que hay... ¡MILAGRO! el michigan mighty mite se puede hacer con componentes muy basicos y sale bastante bien al aire en alrededor de 1000km con muy buena señal.

anthony: hola es que el IRF510 veo que es un mosfet muy antiguo y que ahora cuesta mucho encontrarlo... yo lo cambiaria por un IRFZ44N que por lo menos aca en mi ciudad que no encuentras practicamente nada si existe. es muy usado en estos tiempos. ademas es un fet comun, barato y que en muchas partes he visto que funciona. a estos mas de 40w se le pueden sacar en clase AB.

para transmitir en SSB habria que hacer un cto que suprima la portadora y deje con una sola banda lateral. eso ya lo veo mas complicado, y lo que necesitamos es algo sencillo que se pueda armar con muy pocos recursos, ademas la SSB se usa mas para comunicaciones habladas y no va muy bien para emitir musica, en la demodulacion se pierde calidad de audio.

Saludos!


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 20, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> megaman777: aca ojala encontrara condensadores de 100nF, si es que hay... ¡MILAGRO! el michigan mighty mite se puede hacer con componentes muy basicos y sale bastante bien al aire en alrededor de 1000km con muy buena señal.
> 
> anthony: hola es que el IRF510 veo que es un mosfet muy antiguo y que ahora cuesta mucho encontrarlo... yo lo cambiaria por un IRFZ44N que por lo menos aca en mi ciudad que no encuentras practicamente nada si existe. es muy usado en estos tiempos. ademas es un fet comun, barato y que en muchas partes he visto que funciona. a estos mas de 40w se le pueden sacar en clase AB.
> 
> ...




Bueno aqui si consigo de 100nF, podemos hacer un intercambio de piezas.
Aunque puedes conseguir un monitor TRC y desguezarlo que tiene muchas piezas para RF


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 20, 2011)

y en que consigues? de ceramica o poliester? encuentas componentes como condensadores ceramicos de valores en pF y condensadores trimmer?

en todo caso hay muchas cosas que sacarle en un monitor, condensadores, a veces trimmer, transistores, resistencias, en fin un paraiso!


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 21, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> y en que consigues? de ceramica o poliester? encuentas componentes como condensadores ceramicos de valores en pF y condensadores trimmer?
> 
> en todo caso hay muchas cosas que sacarle en un monitor, condensadores, a veces trimmer, transistores, resistencias, en fin un paraiso!




bueno aqui se consigen de los dos, ceramica y poly, los que no aparecen son mica plata, ni los NPO clase A, ceramico..
pero aparecen de 100nF que = a 100,000 pF = a 0.1uF poly y ceramica clase B,


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 24, 2011)

me intereso bastante este transmisor...







Se le podría poner un IRFZ44N en vez de un IRF510?


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 25, 2011)

AH ok adelante mumish dale a ese


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 25, 2011)

se ve bien cierto? pero esta caulculado para funcionar de 3.6 a 4MHz. originalmente ese es para radioaficionados en 80m, nuevamente el problema es la antena. 40m de alambre esparcido sobre mi pequeño gran patio (que ni es de 5m jaja)


----------



## Megaman777 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yo quiero modificar el que puse en este post pero para los 27.000 Mhz pues así es el cristal que tengo, aunque tengo otro de 26.565 Mhz

*No tengo el BFY51, por cuál puedo sustituirlo ??
*

tampoco consigo el 2N2219

*como hago la modificación ?*


----------



## lsedr (Jul 19, 2011)

Mi CorsAir transmitiendo en 26.690 Mhz (AM)


----------



## eskyo (Jul 28, 2011)

hola, que alcance tiene esto? 
me interesa controlar un barco radiocontrol a unos 100-150m , es de 27 MHz (27.145 Hz), servirá?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2011)

Respuesta: Fácilmente. 

Saludos


----------



## eskyo (Jul 28, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Respuesta: Fácilmente.
> 
> Saludos



interesante, toca leerse el hilo entero y estudiar entonces mmm


por cierto, de la corsair (primer post) como se calculan los valores de los componentes para 27mhz ?


----------



## lsedr (Jul 30, 2011)

eskyo dijo:


> interesante, toca leerse el hilo entero y estudiar entonces mmm
> 
> 
> por cierto, de la corsair (primer post) como se calculan los valores de los componentes para 27mhz ?



Este transmisor corsair yo lo hice, y estoy usando este programa para calcular el filtro de salida de RF de la antena: http://xtronic.org/circuit/rf/pi-filter-designer/

este circuito solo es para transmitir audio, no es de radio control...


----------



## eskyo (Jul 31, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Este transmisor corsair yo lo hice, y estoy usando este programa para calcular el filtro de salida de RF de la antena: http://xtronic.org/circuit/rf/pi-filter-designer/
> 
> este circuito solo es para transmitir audio, no es de radio control...



jmm jaja ok, no estoy muy puesto con radiotransimision que digamos XD bueno pos a buscar otra forma


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola gente.
Me decidí a armar el Corsair, la primera versión, en placa experimental ya que vi unas fotos en Internet de alguien que lo tenía funcionando así. Pero el primer problema es que el oscilador del circuito no funciona.
En lugar del varicap que pide ahi y que no se consigue por ninguna parte, puse un trimmer de diferentes valores, pero nada, no oscila. Entonces, le acoplo un oscilador externo y entonces si, puedo ir viendo lo que sucede en las otras etapas.
La primera pregunta: reemplacé el BFY51 por un 2N2222A. Está bien? Es el transistor que tenía y que más se acercaba. Le coloqué disipador de calor a éste y al TIP41. Armé las bobinas y coloqué todo lo demás según las especificaciones.
La segunda pregunta: se supone que si sintonizo el receptor OC en los alrededores de la frecuencia del cristal, y pongo un micrófono dinámico en la entrada de audio debería escuchar algo? La antena es momentáneamente una varilla de alambre tomada de un par telefónico, del rígido que se usa en exteriores.
La tercera pregunta: no entiendo cómo sacar el diámetro de las bobinas con núcleo de aire. Alguien hizo este maldito circuito ya?
Gracias!


----------



## elgriego (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola Alvaro,A que te referis con varicap,? quizas a los condensadores variables . Digamos que el oscilador no tiene gran ciencia,es un tipico oscilador a cristal con fet,si el transistor esta bien polarizado,y los componentes pasivos dentro de los parametros del diseño original,por lo menos esa parte deberia arrancar.

Pd Estuve viendo el blog del proyecto,y en ningun lado hay una descripcion del circuito,en donde se desarrolle ,el mismo,si tenes la lista de materiales ,te pido que la subas ,de esa forma ,quizas seria posible hacer un analisis mas pormenarizado del mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2016)

elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Hola Alvaro,A que te referis con varicap,? quizas a los condensadores variables .


Varicap = diodo de capacidad variable.
Controlando la polarizacion podes variar el ancho de la barrera y cambiar la capacidad. Es una suerte de capacitor variable controlado por tension.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 27, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por responder con tu aclaración.
elgriego, mirá, gracias por el interés, la lista de materiales no está, están puestos los valores en el esquema y yo me guié con eso. Luego, en el texto del blog indica que los transistores llevan disipador, y que se debe calibrar el potenciómetro variable hasta tener 2,5 Volt entre R7 y L8. Da una serie de valores para los choques con núcleo de ferrite dependiendo de la frecuencia del cristal pero sobre las bobinas de núcleo de aire no he encontrado información.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_NdlG3H182xo/SjeWmYMgc6I/AAAAAAAAAAc/7mkiglc_uWU/s1600/table1.JPG

Como no oscila, y no tengo ese varicap y puse un trimmer, saqué todo y le conecté un oscilador externo hecho con un capacitor de sintonía, un transistor 2N3904 y un par de resistencias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don Alvaro Canelo serias muy bienvenido tener disponible en las manos un osciloscopio de mediana performance ( unos 10MHz sirve muy bien )para chequear los pasos dese equipo.
Premeramente lo paso oscilador a cristal con transistro JFET (BF245) , en falta dese ejelente instrumento una salida es un receptor de ondas curtas capaz de sintonizar la frequenzia fundamental dese cristal de cuartzo (algo en torno de 6MHz) , despues verificar lo proximo paso que hace función de amplificador y modulador AM una ves que la alimentación del colector dese transistor canbia ao ritmo del audio que adentra en lo amplificador LM386. 
Finalmente lo urtimo paso amplificador lineal a transistor MosFet ese debe sener testeado con una carga fictia de 50Ohmios X 10 Watts de dicipación conectada en la salida de antena , aun lo radio de ondas curtas  es muy util para testes de calidad de modulación AM .
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 27, 2016)

Estimadísimo Daniel: gracias por tus aportes como siempre oportunos. Efectivamente, tengo el osciloscopio y he podido ver la senoidal entrar al circuito.
Utilicé un cristal de 3.58 Mhz con las modificaciones propuestas por el autor para esa frecuencia, pero como el oscilador puesto en el equipo no tuve manera de que funcione, entro directamente al capacitor de 47 picoFaradios. Al momento de hacer el cambio, razoné que el BF245 era parte del oscilador que traía el circuito, pero que al no generar oscilación podía directamente incorporar la señal desde un oscilador externo. Este es el esquema parcial de cómo quedó modificado. Muy probablemente algo en esta adaptación me ha salido mal por cometer algún error. 
Por otro lado, compruebo con la radio sintonizando en la frecuencia determinada que el circuito produce una especie de modulación, un sonido que varía cuando toco las bobinas o acerco los dedos al transistor  2N2222A.
Observando tambien la entrada y salida del LM386, se ve efectivamente que hay amplificación de señal. Incluso la señal llega al mosfet, estoy probando con un micrófono dinámico y hay señal en el osciloscopio cuando hablo a través de él.
Pido disculpas por no haber aclarado antes con qué frecuencia estaba trabajando, ya que el autor da varias opciones. A fin de utilizar el cristal elegido he rebobinado los toroides con alambre de 0.56 mm según la cantidad de vueltas necesarias y cambiado los valores de capacitancia involucrados.
El oscilador que utilizo lo saqué de aquí:

http://sparkbangbuzz.com/easy-ten/easy-ten.htm


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2016)

Bueno , entiendo que hace uso de  un cristal de croma de TV (3,58MHz) asi estas salindo en la banda de radioaficcionados (80 Metros) y como lo paso oscilador original no te andaste ao contento  canbiaste ese por otro diseño , no se si ese nuevo diseño logra fornir la excitación correcta para lo proximo paso amplificador y modulador AM , hay que esperimentar.
En mucho me alegra que tienes disponible en las manos un osciloscopio , instrumento ese muy util para desahollos de RF  .
Generalmente enpleyase un sensillo generador de audio (400Hz o 1KHz) para pruebas de audio en la entrada del amplificador LM386. La tensión disponible en lo emisor del transistor modulador serie debe sener 1/2 VCC sin audio algun y una escursión entre cuasi 0 V y VCC con audio presente  , asi tenemos en lo colector del segundo paso una portadora de 3,58MHz modulada en AM .
Lo tercer paso es un amplificador lineal y ese debe amplificar en amplitud , pero sin modificar en nada las caracteristicas desa y desahollar en su salida que debe estar conectada a la carga fictia de 50 Ohms una potenzia mucho major que en su entrada . Lo potenciometro de ayuste de bias (VGS) del transistor MosFet debe sener ayustado para maxima lineariedad en la salida agregada a maxima potenzia 
Si la modulación AM mirada en lo osciloscopio es buena , seguramente la calidad de audio obtenida en lo receptor de testes tanbien debe sener igual , pero !OJO! cuidado para NO saturar lo receptor de testes con mucho sinal por quedarse muy cercano a lo transmissor , asi la calidad del audio recebido es muy distorcionado y lo problema NO es en tu transmissor 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 27, 2016)

Gracias Daniel. Comprobaré eso. Es necesario que el transmisor esté conectado a una antena exterior para que no se queme el transistor? La antena que estoy usando es un alambre de cobre grueso que apenas sobresale 10 cm de la plaqueta. El receptor (la radio) está a un metro de distancia.
En cuanto a la amplitud de la onda, la amplitud visualizada en la entrada del capacitor de 47pF es mayor que la visualizada luego, en el colector del 2N2222A.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Gracias Daniel. Comprobaré eso. Es necesario que el transmisor esté conectado a una antena exterior para que no se queme el transistor? La antena que estoy usando es un alambre de cobre grueso que apenas sobresale 10 cm de la plaqueta. El receptor (la radio) está a un metro de distancia.
> En cuanto a la amplitud de la onda, la amplitud visualizada en la entrada del capacitor de 47pF es mayor que la visualizada luego, en el colector del 2N2222A.


!Sip, te recomendo altamente enpleyar una carga fictia (resistiva) de 50 Ohmios X 10Wattios donde esa puede sener hecha muy facilmente con 11 resistores de 560 Ohmios X 2Wattios filme mectalico ( resistores hechos con hilo de Nickel-Cromo NO sirve) en paralelo , eso te anda de 10 debido a la baja frequenzia en jogo (algunos MHz) o mismo 9 resistores de 470 Ohmios X 2 Wattios en paralelo te sirve bien . 
Tente aumentar experimentalmente lo valor de la capacitancia del capacitor de 47pF de base del segundo paso , quizaz eso aumente aun mas la excitación .
Mantenga lo receptor de monitoración  mas lejos que  possible , eso evita la saturación deste por proximidad del transmissor que genera un canpo electromagnectico muy elevado.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 27, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Varicap = diodo de capacidad variable.
> Controlando la polarizacion podes variar el ancho de la barrera y cambiar la capacidad. Es una suerte de capacitor variable controlado por tension.



Gracias por su aclaracion colega,se lo que es una varicap, Ocurre que en el circuito posteado no figura ningun diodo de capacidad variable,por lo menos yo no lo encontre,entonces pense que quizas se comfundio de nombre, al referirse al trimmer que hace el ajuste fino del xtal utilizado como oscilador.


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Gracias por su aclaracion colega,se lo que es una varicap, Ocurre que en el circuito posteado no figura ningun diodo de capacidad variable,por lo menos yo no lo encontre,entonces pense que quizas se comfundio de nombre, al referirse al trimmer que hace el ajuste fino del xtal utilizado como oscilador.


Me pareció muy raro que no lo supieras, pero en la forma que lo preguntaste....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola a todos , quizaz lo conpañero Don Alvaro Canelo equivocadamente denominou de "Varicap" lo capacitor ayustable (Trimmer) del paso oscilador . 
Es sabido que un "Varicap" en realidad es la denominación dada a un diodo especial que canbia su capacitancia dependente de la tensión reversa aplicada a el !
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 28, 2016)

Compañeros, indudablemente copié un error de otro, en alguno de los tantos sitios que visité para informarme sobre el circuito se referían a "varicap" como al capacitor de sintonía variable que se encuentra con el cristal. 
Pero si, es un capacitor variable.
Hoy pude finalmente hacerme de un transistor sustituto del BFY51, probablemente pueda mejorar el funcionamiento reemplazando el 2N2222A por éste.
Gracias Daniel, voy a armar la carga ficticia que me recomendaste y experimentar también subiendo el valor de capacidad a la salida del oscilador.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 29, 2016)

No hay caso, coloqué un capacitor de 470pF (diez veces la capacidad puesta en el esquemático) pero la onda en el colector sigue siendo pequeña.
Me queda reemplazar el transistor, pero le tengo poca fé a mi armado.
La carga ficticia va: un extremo a la antena, el otro a masa?


----------



## tiago (Mar 30, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> La carga ficticia va: un extremo a la antena, el otro a masa?



Correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 13, 2016)

Alguien se da una idea de qué significa "4T FB"... es decir: cuatro vueltas pero... de qué alambre y con qué medidas?? Es la que corresponde a L3.


----------



## tiago (Abr 13, 2016)

FB = Ferrite Bead.
Me imagino que un VK200 por la posición que ocupa, eliminando la RF.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Abr 13, 2016)

Gracias tiago. Ahora logré que oscilara armando la parte del circuito sobre una placa de cobre y utilizando lo que aquí se llama "capacitor tandem", que son los metálicos, grandes, utilizados en las radios. Esto me anima un poco más. Obtengo una senoidal bien pareja, con una amplitud bastante visible.


----------

